# P0101, p0171



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Getting these codes consistently now. Only mod to the car is a carbonio for almost 2 years with no CEL. Now i have these codes all the time. What oher issues can cause these codes?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i searched "p0171" in google and here is the very first link that came up... 

http://www.obd-codes.com/p0171


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

I am aware of what the codes mean...my question is are there any other issues that trigger these codes?


----------



## anikiri (Jan 4, 2012)

if you're going to be a dick about it, then you won't get any answers. Be nice.


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

anikiri said:


> if you're going to be a dick about it, then you won't get any answers. Be nice.


 ^ :laugh: 

Have you recently done anything to the car? 

I would check all the vacuum lines for leaks and makes sure everything is hooked up. It's probably the Carbonio, but it is weird that it would just come on now after 2 years.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Wasnt being a dick. I may have to resort to the old brake cleaner trick, spraying around any intake hoses/seals and see if she revs up.


----------

